# Telnet/FTP Series 2 SA



## mp72 (Sep 27, 2002)

I have a Series 2 Stand Alone (Model: TCD24008A) that I'd like to get telnet and FTP access to.

I set this up on my Series 1 a few years ago and it looks like a whole new ballgame for Series 2.

It would be great if someone could point me to a guide, preferably updated since it looks like the way this is done on a series 2 has changed quite a bit over time.

Also I seem to have come across a lot of Series DirectTV hacks, but not StandAlone Series 2.

Thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## Killerz298 (Feb 9, 2004)

I too would like this information so that I can hack my TCD24004A with the latest 7.2 OS.


----------



## mike (Mar 26, 2002)

Bueller?...Bueller?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The root hacks to disable kernel sercurity are very much the same, thats all that matters.


----------



## firstmagic (Feb 7, 2002)

Any traction on this?

I too have an SA Series 2 that I'd love to get telnet/ftp on (with those, I can easily add web, etc).


----------



## kblume (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm looking for a way to access the series2 to enable streaming av to view with VLC or mplayer. I would prefer not pulling the HD but will if need be. I know a couple of folks who have pulled this off with a Directv Tivo.


----------

